
Prof. Deepak Malhotra - Before You Speak Your Mind - daveambrose
http://www.cnbc.com/id/25892047
======
bootload
_"... and yet, many people prepare for important discussions and negotiations
as though the other side is going to be a passive listener to everything you
have to say and then simply accept or reject your demands. As a result, most
people walk into negotiations with a reasonable sense of what they want and a
list of reasons or arguments for why the other side should agree. Then the
conversation begins. And guess what? The other side starts asking some really
tough questions or pointing out some flaws in your argument. And you’re caught
off guard. Really effective negotiators, as part of their preparation, take
the time to imagine how things might go wrong. ..."_

Good point.

Successful negotiation with third parties requires an understanding of
_"Theory of Mind"_ ~ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_of_mind> Since
hackers spend less time being popular this is one skill that probably needs
polishing.

